# Just have a Question



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone. I just have a question! I am new at the goat thing. I have had my goats for a year now and I know for sure I have 3 pregnant does. Their udders have started to develop. They are first timers as well. 2 of my does are due on the 25th of this month. Yesterday Lacey and Smore started to act a little weird. I also notice that their vulva is more swollen than last week. I will put pictures on here. But I have not notice the slim. I am just wondering if I missed it. And I want to know if Coco my other pregnant doe looks like she will give birth around the same time? I think that I am just nervous that I will miss them giving birth. I don't want anything to happen to them, with them being first timers!


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

This is Lacey.
The first picture is her belly view from the side.
The second picture is her vulva.
The third picture is her udder.
The fourth is her view from the top.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

This is Smore.
The first picture is her belly view from the side.
The second picture is her vulva.
The third picture is her udder.
The fourth is her view from the top.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

This is Coco.
The first picture is her belly view from the side.
The second picture is her vulva.
The third picture is her udder.
The fourth is her view from the top.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

We can't tell you when they will birth. It looks like Lacey will go first tho I could be wrong. Check for ligs every day once they go away you'll have 24 hours more or less for kids to come. Also they will have a string of mucus coming from their privite part then that means kids are coming!!!! Also when the udders become strudded then they'll deliver soon. I've noticed the day my girls are going to deliver they move super slow! I hope this helps!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

5lilMonkeys said:


> I will put pictures on here. But I have not notice the slim.


I have no idea what you mean by slim.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The coats on the first two look a bit rough. What are they getting for minerals?

Signs they're about to kid include total loss of ligs, separation from the herd, weird changes in behavior, streaming goo, udder tight, steep rump, posty rear legs, pacing, pawing, getting up and down, and belly dropped. They like to give you false alarms, so nothing is really a sure sign.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I have no idea what you mean by slim.


The string of mucus from their vulva. I read that not all does will have it.


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

5lilMonkeys said:


> Yesterday Lacey and Smore started to act a little weird.... But I have not noticed the slime.


No, not all goats have any slime until they are kidding.. One of my goats produced a little One Month before kidding, but didn't show any more until she kidded. (my other doe didn't have any goo at all until freshening)


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> No, not all goats have any slime until they are kidding.. One of my goats produced a little One Month before kidding, but didn't show any more until she kidded. (my other doe didn't have any goo at all until freshening)


Today I noticed that Smore had some white discharge coming from her vulva. I am hoping for kids today. She looks so much bigger from yesterday, and moving very slow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are her ligs?


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

I am no expert but when I check her yesterday they did not feel the same as last week. I have been checking them every week since middle of last month. I can touch my fingers together. She is due on the 25th, so I have read that you count 7 days before and 7 days after due date and that is your time span.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

OK So a little update!!!! Went to the barn to check on Smore, and noticed that Coco was grunting and pushing. She has diarrhea, like watery diarrhea. Dont know what I can do for her. Her ligs are completely gone and discharge is there. Smore still has discharge but not acting like Coco. Is it normal for them to get diarrhea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Diarrhea is not normal. Something more is going on.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Diarrhea is not normal. Something more is going on.


OK Is there something I can give her??


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If she's actually in labor, I'd wait until she kids and go from there. Do you have a video of what she's doing?


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

*Update*

Coco was the first to have her baby but it was a stillborn male on 4-21-2017. The sac was still on when we came home and it wasnt breathing and no movement. So sad but I think that she is depressed. She just lays around and only wants her sister around. She eats and drinks, and will come outside for a little bit but then goes back in her stall. I feel for her.

Lacey had her baby 4-23-2017, a little doe. I named her Miss Mae in memory of my grandmother Theresa Mae.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

Smore finally had her baby. A little girl. My daughter named her Marshmallow. She had early this morning. Sorry she still has stuff on her. I think I see a black dot on neck but will check later when she is fully cleaned.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats on your babies! cute! :fireworks:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

I am about to give all my goats the CDT shots. Is it ok to give the babies the shot or should I wait until they are 6 weeks old. And I have one doe that is pregnant and due in july. Can I give her the shot today or wait for the 30 days before she kids and then give a booster?


----------

